

Eric Schmidt Is the Nicest Guy in Tech - greyman
http://slate.com/id/2250704

======
gvb
The competitor to be feared is one who never bothers about you at all, but
goes on making his own business better all the time.

\-- Henry Ford

------
YuriNiyazov
God how I wish this type of stuff would coming up on HN, and not because I
feel that HN is going down the tubes or whatever is the most common complaint
about this site - the real reason is that I really am somewhat of a gossip
junkie, and I end up reading these stories, and then feeling mildly
unsatisfied at the end after finishing them, at the time wasted and the
knowledge not gained.

~~~
devinj
You're missing a word (my guess from context: "stop").

~~~
sree_nair
or .. "not".

------
samratjp
To summarize Google's fight against Apple: "When Eric Schmidt slumps his
shoulders and says that Steve Jobs is 'the best CEO in the world,' it's not
because he's shaking with fear. He's just being nice."

Google may do no evil, but they definitely don't pull their punches.If Apple
has iAds, Google has GAds in their hands :p

~~~
nostrademons
So did Novell have NAds in their hands? ;-)

~~~
mcantor
My internal monologue, just now:

"Wow, I can't believe he posted that on Hacker News."

"Wow, I can't believe that's getting upvoted on Hacker News!"

"I'm totally upvoting that."

